

How Google Backs Up the Internet [video] - wmf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNliOm9NtCM

======
thrownaway2424
This would be a lot better if the slides were given separately from the video.
Anyone have a link to them?

~~~
jlgaddis
I'd be interested also. I did some searches but came up empty.

------
ozh
Meh, video. Any TL;DW link?

